

Anyone here use Thinkpads? - quitegone

I was wondering if these still exist among entrepreneurs as I notice everyone from their mother use macs these days.
======
czbond

      I do. I prefer Thinkpads to any mac. I still see very technical engineers using Thinkpads (but definitely more in the "systems" guys than developers). The reliability is rock solid, you can get similar performance as a mbp at half the cost. A note: If you run linux as your main system - it can be slightly more difficult to get everything running the first boot, but that's it.

------
czbond
So I was the only one?

~~~
quitegone
seems like it lol... Thinkpad users probably do not even know what ycombinator
is...

